# Denon's New AVR-S510BT Offers Good Tech for Little Money



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Manufacturers are slowly beginning to release their latest AVR models. A few weeks ago we spotlighted Yamaha’s new RX mid-range lineup and, recently, Denon introduced its first new AVR of 2015 with the announcement of the AVR-S510BT. Today, we’ll preview this new budget receiver, which is the first of three AVRs Denon plans to announce as part of its S-Series. The S510BT is appointed with tech that should play nicely for years to come and its price point is beyond reasonable, making this a very interesting entry into the market.










_Denon's new budget S510BT features some great versatility for very little coin._​

For a mere $279 (MSRP), the 140 Watt (6ohm, 1KHz, 1ch driven) S510BT ships with built-in Bluetooth for audio streaming directly from any device that supports the Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (A2DP). This profile allows for wireless transmission of stereo audio and can be found on most everyday Apple, Windows, and Android devices. In addition to Bluetooth, the S510BT comes equipped with a front-side USB slot designed for music playback and charging. Unfortunately, the S510BT isn’t compatible with lossless Hi-Res music formats, AirPlay, or popular internet radio Apps. 

In what will apparently be commonplace going forward, the S510BT ships with a range of 4K-friendly tech including compatibility with the HDCP 2.2 specification that’s required for 4K copy-protected media content. If you’ve recently purchased an expensive 2014 AVR model with an eye to the future (save for a select few carrying HDCP 2.2), then this is probably a tough pill to swallow. Hopefully a work-around will surface, but as of now currently incompatible gear is missing internal components to make HDCP 2.2 compatibility possible. You might remember that Denon is offering a free HDCP 2.2 upgrade for customers that own last year’s Flagship AVR-7200W receiver – other owners of older Denon models are simply out of luck.










_The backside of the S510BT._​

The S510BT ships with six HDMI 2.0 inputs (5 rear, 1 front). Three of these inputs support 4K UHD content at 60FPS along with 4:4:4 color sub-sampling (note, HDCP 2.2 is only available on the three 4K-capable inputs). Denon says that 3D compatibility is available on all HDMI connections. 

With the ability to power 5.2 channels (dual sub outputs), it’s not surprising that the S510BT doesn’t offer immersive sound support of Atmos, DTS:X, or Auro 3D. It does, however, support DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD. 

Other features include a rudimentary auto speaker setup by microphone, a setup assistant, and an iOS remote App that controls the receiver via Bluetooth.

The AVR-S510BT is available now. For more information, visit the following link.


_Image Credits: Denon_


----------

